# RF Punch 200ix repair



## Brewkett (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been a lurker for a while and figured I needed help now in my stage of planning. I've always wanted an old school Rockford setup and I have an opportunity to do. I'm replacing the stereo in my Lexus IS300. Building this on the cheap with what I already have. So Far I have an Alpine CDA-9833 head unit, a punch 400x4 Trans-ana and a Punch 200IX dsm amps. I also have Polk DB components for the front, and coaxials for the rear.

I need the 200IX repaired / rebuilt, and maybe get the 400x4 rebuilt also due to age. On the 200IX, a pair of the speaker terminals have broken off the board, and there is a broken resister behind the terminals. Not sure if there is any other damage as I don't want to power it up without knowing what I'm doing. 

Any recommendations on who I can contact to get these amps repaired rebuilt?


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I do repairs, do you have the broken parts, that makes it easier to repair.
Let me know.
I can repair almost anything or problem, sometimes it is hard getting parts.
REGARDS:

Jeff Priddy


----------

